# Hctz



## QuickSilver (May 28, 2015)

Anyone have this added to their BP regimen?


----------



## Josiah (May 28, 2015)

I took water pills many years ago. I don't remember exactly why I stopped taking them, I usually do things for a reason, but as I say it was long ago and I've forgotten the mind set I was in at the time.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 28, 2015)

To be perfectly honest, I sort of coerced a new doc to let me give it a try.. just a small 12.5 mg dose.. to see if perhaps I'm not losing weight because of some fluid retention... However, I was helped by my bp being up when I was there... that always happens to me when I'm in the docs office, I guess I have a bad case of white coat syndrome, although I don't feel nervous..   anyway.. I just want to see if this works.


----------



## Josiah (May 28, 2015)

White coat syndrome is such a pronounced presence in my life that I've convinced my PCP team to ignore their testing results and just look at my BP diary.  Fortunately my PCP doc suffer from white coat syndrome too.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 28, 2015)

Josiah said:


> White coat syndrome is such a pronounced presence in my life that I've convinced my PCP team to ignore their testing results and just look at my BP diary.  Fortunately my PCP doc suffer from white coat syndrome too.



I know... it's crazy isn't it.. at home my Bp is generally between 110-120 over 70-80...  In the doctors office its 150/90... I take Norvasc 5 mg.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (May 28, 2015)

I have been taking that for years. I was a Kaiser member so they instituted that regimen for their patients back when it was first suggested. My blood pressure,at home,is usually 120/68. I take the minimum dosage and have never had to go to a higher dosage-I`ve been on bp meds for 28 or so years now.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (May 28, 2015)

Oh,and my bp is almost always higher than they want to see when I go to the docs. Same as you QS-I don`t FEEL nervous but I guess on some level I must be.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 28, 2015)

I take it and have for 20 years.  It's part of my regimen.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 29, 2015)

I was expecting some sort of Pee-O-rama to happen..   Nothing..  It doesn't seem to affect me.. however, I'm only taking 12.5 mg..  along with my 5mg norvasc


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (May 29, 2015)

I have to take it in the am or it will get me up at night...


----------



## QuickSilver (May 29, 2015)

How many mgs do you take?


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (May 29, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> How many mgs do you take?



10-12.5 mg. 1 tab per day


----------



## QuickSilver (May 29, 2015)

12.5 doesn't seem to make be go more than normal.


----------



## AprilT (May 29, 2015)

We talked about these types of drugs not too long ago, I for one had bad experiences with a couple.

https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/14526-Blood-Pressure-Meds?p=261683#post261683


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (May 29, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> 12.5 doesn't seem to make be go more than normal.



I don`t notice it during the day when taking it in the am. But I don`t have to get up at night at all unless I forget in the am and have to take it later in the day.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (May 29, 2015)

Just checked my BP. 10:30 PM.Took my pill at 8:30 this morning. BP 124/64. Works for me.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 30, 2015)

Mine was 113/68 last night....  However in the doctor's office on Wednesday..,152/86.   But, it's always high at the docs


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 18, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I know... it's crazy isn't it.. at home my Bp is generally between 110-120 over 70-80...  In the doctors office its 150/90... I take Norvasc 5 mg.



I have that white coat syndrome, too.  It got way worse when I was getting ready to have my hips replaced.  The nurse at the pre-op place said they wouldn't operate with it as high as it was and told me I had to get meds to lower it, and my regular doc said he was not going to medicate non-existent high blood pressure and I was worried the seeming impasse was going to keep me from getting my hips fixed.  So they had me take it the bp at home and keep a log to bring to the anesthesiologist when I went in, which I did.  The anesthesiologist said "yeah, this happens all the time" and wasn't nearly as upset about it as that pre-op place was.  It all came out fine.  I don't know why it goes up so in a clinical setting, but then I get worried that it will, and of course it does.  Geez!


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 18, 2015)

I think it's a self fulfilling phenomenon..   It happened to me one time... then every time after that, it's on my mind... and running through my head.. "my pressure will be up"  "my pressure will be up"   and guess what?  then it is.


----------



## Glinda (Jun 18, 2015)

My BP is always low.


----------



## imp (Jun 23, 2015)

My new Dr. is the first who listens intently, and reasons with my concensus. I take Bisoprolol, aka "Ziac", in 1/2 the minimum dosage available, cutting the tablets in two. He totally agreed with my doing that! 

Anyhow, Ziac has HCTZ as it's second component, 6.25 mg/tab. Used this stuff for many years, no ill effect (that I know of). Bisoprolol is a Beta Blocker, and lowers heart rate. OK with me, I figger I have a given number of beats left, slower it runs, longer it lasts! (Currently  < 60/minute.


----------



## imp (Jun 25, 2015)

My B.P. med, Ziac, is a combination Beta Blocker and HCTZ, but only 6.25mg. per daily dose. I have never thought about it adding any urinary symptoms, so I guess it does not.  imp


----------

